

500 StartUps Vs Y Combinator? - jivejones

I've got a product that I've built and I applied to Y-Combinator with it, they denied my request. Today I was reading TechCrunch and another company doing the same thing as me was on the list of the 7 most interested start ups at 500 start-ups.<p>what does this mean? Do I fail at life?
======
patio11
No. A particular investor declined to participate on one opportunity to do
business with you. 500Startups had opportunity to do business with someone
else. These are mostly unrelated to each other.

FWIW: Investors being herd animals, noting fundability of a close substitute
generally helps rather than hurts future pitching.

------
rush-tea
No, you don't fail at life, what it means is that your idea is just getting
validated by other people that it has prospect. You should be happy. Now what
you need to do is to see that startup's idea and figure out why his/her idea
is better than yours, what makes it better than you, so now you need to focus
on the competitive analysis and make yours better since technically your idea
is still in stealth mode, no one knows. That means you have the advantage to
play around your ideas and make it better. :)

------
nibo
No at all. You may also want to read the following part, from YC FAQ page.

Why didn't you accept our application?

Strange as it may sound, the better your application was, the less likely
there is to be an answer to this question. So don't take it personally. The
fact is, even the best investors are quite bad at picking winners. VC firms
consider themselves to be doing well if 4 out of 10 companies they fund
succeed.

------
jjb123
No, you don't fail at life. PG et al makes a point to explain the team members
being more important in the application process than the actual idea.

~~~
nhangen
Oh great, thanks for pointing out that it's him, not his idea, that didn't
make the cut...

~~~
jjb123
Or: I'm pointing out that it may have been the team members of the similar
idea (or the fact he was a sole founder) that made the difference.

------
Deepz
Having a product is not a big deal,but the way it sell and the unique way of
presentation that your product having that matters lot.See there are 100's of
school management system but still our product
fedena(<http://projectfedena.org>) enough no of clients and sales leads...so
dont let you down..work hard......

------
dgunn
It's actually up to you whether or not YC made the right decision. If you stop
now, they were right to not accept you. If you keep pushing forward, you can
make them wrong. If you push forward and get some traction, they might realize
their mistake when you apply next time. A co-founder is probably a good idea
regardless.

------
angryasian
it means absolutely nothing. If you think you failed and give up then PG was
right not to pick you, as you don't believe in your idea and don't have what
it takes. Otherwise you just keep going and do whatever it takes to be
successful.

What is the company from 500 startups ?

------
nurik
Heads up! That your idea is similar / same as one of the 7 most interested
start ups shows that you are on the right track! You should be happy! Find
more customers and keep developing, maybe find a co-founder.

------
ig1
I imagine they rejected you because you're a sole founder, plenty of companies
who apply to YC and don't get in do well. YC don't have a magic ball that
tells them who'll succeed and who'll not.

~~~
jivejones
That is a possibility, I probably need a co-founder / more team members.

~~~
ig1
Very very few single founders get accepted into YC, those that do tend to have
strong track-records and significant market traction

